# kayfun v6-the kaylantis



## kev mac (19/5/15)

I stumbled upon this great clone on YouTube . It's a cheap but well made marriage of an Atlantis and a kayfun v? It accepts coils by aspire and eleaf.I would be interested to know If anybody has come across one also the build deck is small and I need rebuild advice .you can see it at 3fvape or type in Kaylantis or kayfun v6 on the web.


----------



## Nooby (20/5/15)

First time I've heard of it now


----------



## Andre (20/5/15)

Yip, has not reached our shores yet.


----------



## zadiac (20/5/15)

Links would've been nice

Anyway, airflow is still crap on it, so it's a thumbs down from me.


----------



## Nooby (20/5/15)

I must say it's really an awesome time to switch to vaping! So much choice nowadays...


----------



## Andre (20/5/15)




----------



## Nooby (20/5/15)

Oh my word that box! So basically it's a Kayfun with improved up to date airflow? and you can use standard coils..


----------



## kev mac (20/5/15)

zadiac said:


> Links would've been nice
> 
> Anyway, airflow is still crap on it, so it's a thumbs down from me.


Sorry bout the lack of links but as a Geezer new to the cyber world there's much I don't know how to do. It's all I can do to send an email. lol Any way the tank works well for me being that airflow is subjective, plus it was only $22.


----------



## kev mac (20/5/15)

Nooby said:


> Oh my word that box! So basically it's a Kayfun with improved up to date airflow? and you can use standard coils..


The airflow works for me and it takes Atlantis,melo and I guess kayfun . This is my first experience w/ any type of kayfun.


----------



## Rob Fisher (20/5/15)

https://www.fasttech.com/products/0...n-v6-styled-rta-rebuildable-tank-atomizer-5ml

Reactions: Like 1


----------

